# g3/purple card



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

I found a decent deal on a 722k for 299$ NIB but it says it doesn't come with a purple g3 card. I don't really know what that means. If i'm already a subscriber and I'm just looking to buy a receiver to upgrade to HD, is this going to be a problem?


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

My guess would be no, just ask dish for a new access card.


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

would it activate/work without a new card? none my old sd receivers have this fancy new card


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

722k should have the g3 purple card built in, a card in the slot is not needed.

Get the S00 and R00 numbers off the receiver and check with dish.


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

according to the seller it has no g3 purple card built in and I need to get one from dish. that really shouldn't be a problem should it? What's the turn around on that


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ask him to provide a snapshot of System Info screen !

You'll need absolutely correct serial number for check it with Dish [R00xxxxxxxx-xx]. So, the snapshot will give you a confidence. Also, if that guy is not savvy to such DVR, you could see S19xxxxxxxxxx-xx smart card id.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

722ks *ALL* have the G3 "smart card" (actually a BGA) soldered on the mainboard. I doubt the seller took the unit apart and desoldered the BGA off the board.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's why I insisted to obtain SysInfo screenshot.


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

hrmm, well I already bought it, perhaps i have a 722 now instead of 722k. We'll see I guess. He insisted it was a 722k. He hasn't had any bad marks and looks to be legit. I'll post the sysinfo once i get it hooked up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

blargman said:


> hrmm, well I already bought it, perhaps i have a 722 now instead of 722k. We'll see I guess. He insisted it was a 722k. He hasn't had any bad marks and looks to be legit. I'll post the sysinfo once i get it hooked up.


Please blank out at least some of the digits in the serial numbers (R and S numbers) for your own protection if you post sysinfo!


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

So ya vip722k hooked up and activated fine. Not sure what this guy was talking about. It works fine heh.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's what we told you - the G3 card inside of the DVR, embedded, as a chip soldered to main board and not removable. The System Info screen was mentioned as a reliable source for verification.


----------

